# Limit iTunes Bandwidth



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

Is there anyway to limit the amount of bandwidth that iTunes uses? I subscribe to a lot of podcasts and it will eat up all my bandwidth when it downloads them. Since I share this connection with a web server, I cannot have it zapping all the bandwidth while it downloads. Some of the bigger videos podcasts can take 15 minutes to download and maxes out my bandwidth the entire time. And if I haven't opened iTunes in awhile, it will take a good half hour to download all of the new episodes. 


Thanks


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

you could tell it to only download one thing at a time.


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

Well that would seem like an obvious fix but some of these podcasts are 200mb which take awhile themselves to download. Even with the smaller ones that still will not help since once that one is done, the next one will go and then the next one and so on. Whether it is one or 3 going at the same time, it still uses the maximum amount of bandwidth it can.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Have you considered using a router that supports Quality Of Service (QOS) settings for each connected device? It would be able to give your server traffic top priority while still giving your computer full bandwidth when there is no server traffic.


----------

